# Mf 3680



## PIke (May 8, 2009)

My 3680 runs good but I am having trouble when it is under a heavy load. When I pull my chisel plow the forward speed will decrease like the clutch is slipping and then take off again. It does this mostly when I am starting to go up any slight incline. 

I don't think it's the clutch but more of a hydralic problem. The hydralic oil level is good and it pulls fine otherwise.

Any help? I don't want to ruin something


----------

